# Hey, are there any beginners in SF who wanna ride?



## alisacherie (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm still learning but don't know any beginners in SF who ride- any takers on a ride across the bridge or something with a margarita break at Sams in between? heh heh... I mean, it's not a bike ride if margaritas aren't involved SOMEwhere... :thumbsup:


----------



## madhattaz (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm also a noob (just-got-my-bike-last-week-noob) and definitely interested in some kind of small group ride with other beginners.

Rode up Arguello Blvd at the Presidio from Crissy Field today, I seriously thought I was going to pass out. I definitely need some practice.


----------



## subframe (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm into it. Give me a couple of weeks though, I'm in the same boat as madhattaz. Luckily my commute takes me over Potrero hill, so hopefully I can get in shape pretty quick, heh.


----------



## alisacherie (Aug 1, 2006)

Great! However, I haven't posted it here yet, but I had a "run in" with a Honda mini-van a couple of weeks ago- ugh. Got a little banged up and gave my left knee a good jolt but I won't be riding again for a few more weeks. 

I just ordered a mtb so I'll be doing that a little more too. However, I still like doing my short road bike ride over the GGB and around sausalito and sometimes taking the ferry back after a margarita...


----------



## alisacherie (Aug 1, 2006)

I'll be laid up for a few more weeks with a mild PCL injury and sore ribs after an accident with a car while riding my bike a couple of weeks ago...

However, I'm sure that you're in good enough shape to ride with me- I'm a pretty casual rider. I don't go nuts with it- I mean, I don't have any plans to be a contender in the Tour de France anytime soon...


----------



## jhowell (Dec 19, 2005)

Hello - 

I would love to meet up for some mellow SF / Marin rides - I live in Greenbrae and have been slowly trying to get back into shape after more than 10 years off the bike. Shoot me a PM anytime someone wants to ride evenings or weekends!


----------

